# Arctic Fords



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back from a week in Prudhoe Bay Alaska.

It was like a -1000°F and daylight (kinda) for only 3 hours each day.

We drove on an ice roads on the Arctic Ocean.

Almost all the vehicles there were Fords. Yes, Fords.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Just got back from a week in Prudhoe Bay Alaska.
> 
> It was like a -1000°F and daylight (kinda) for only 3 hours each day.
> 
> ...


Could be only a Ford owner would be dumb enough to be driving around in those conditions. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What were you even doing there?? That sounds like a real shizzy place to be in the winter.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

You may have misunderstood the pronounciation of "fjords." :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> What were you even doing there?? That sounds like a real shizzy place to be in the winter.


Working.....inspecting and repairing boilers at a saltwater treatment plant in the Arctic Ocean. The oil patch runs 24/7, 365 days a year.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that global warming had turned the whole arctic ocean into a tropical paradise. Are you sure you were in the right place? Seriously, though, it sounds interesting — I've always had a fascination with extreme sorts of places like that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I thought that global warming had turned the whole arctic ocean into a tropical paradise. Are you sure you were in the right place? Seriously, though, it sounds interesting - I've always had a fascination with extreme sorts of places like that.


I hear ya! No tropical paradise up there yet; soon I hope, it's just too dang cold up here. But the oil companies are pumping lots of CO2 and NOX into the atmosphere to help warm things up.

Prudhoe Bay is the 3rd coldest place in the Northern Hemisphere, Randolph UT is #2 and Big Piney WY is #1.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

hey dont forget your life vest :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Prudhoe Bay is the 3rd coldest place in the Northern Hemisphere, Randolph UT is #2 and Big Piney WY is #1.


I believe it! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Let me know next time you go up there. I'll come with you I'd like to help.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> Prudhoe Bay is the 3rd coldest place in the Northern Hemisphere, Randolph UT is #2 and Big Piney WY is #1.


That's **** funny right there. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Strange, I thought cache valley was #2. But I could be wrong


----------

